

84 years early, OMF:2097 is really happening. Real fights with robot avatars - SchizoDuckie
http://www.syfy.com/videos/Robot%20Combat%20League/vid:2626626

======
lutusp
> Real fights with robot avatars ...

They aren't robots, unless the scoop on a bulldozer is a robot. They're
mechanical telepresence devices, completely controlled by their human
operators, with no independent actions or thoughts.

Robot: <http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/robot>

Quote: "a device that _automatically_ performs complicated often repetitive
tasks"

But "avatar" is about right -- if it's taken to mean a mechanical
representation of human thoughts and actions.

